# Gerald Green to the D-League



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Celtics send Green to developmental league
> 
> 1/6/2006, 7:08 p.m. CT
> *The Associated Press
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Finally. Gerald is way too raw for the NBA. He needs some experience to polish his game. He also added 18 pounds to his frail frame. A little late timing though by Ainge.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Agree with Premier. He took way too long and Gerald should have been there immediately. I have no clue what the Warriors are doing with Monta Ellis. Send his butt down to the D-League.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

why didn't ainge sent gerald green sooner, it's not like he was playing at all


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

They said they wanted to keep him with the Celtics to learn Doc Rivers' horrible defensive and offensive system during practices.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

now we see why he was passed up to 18th pick.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

green will be a success


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Premier said:


> They said they wanted to keep him with the Celtics to learn Doc Rivers' horrible defensive and offensive system during practices.



Wait, Doc has offensive and defensive systems?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*looks at Celtics roster and then their record*

Apparently, not.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Is he being sent to the D- League protected by the Celtics so no other team can pick him up? If not, the rockets should sign him from the d league to back up tracy and/or all our other gaurds who are injured.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

a year in d league will do him good


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

theres a reason he was the 17th pick not in the lottery


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

whens his first game in the D-League?

And can we make a G.Green topic here, where someonecan post his stats for each game, thanks


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HKF said:


> Agree with Premier. He took way too long and Gerald should have been there immediately. *I have no clue what the Warriors are doing with Monta Ellis*. Send his butt down to the D-League.


i was watching NBA Action near the start of the season when it was first announced about the D-League affliations, Monta and Warriiors coaches came to an agreement he would not go to the d-league and instead learn his game at training and get occasional game-time against NBA players and not just D-Leaguers


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

is Gerald Green still eligable to compete in the dunk contest @ allstar weekend if he wants to compete


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

He's got star written all over him...

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...m/dleague/dleague_green_g_pkg.asx&video=blank


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I saw him in a D-League game today vs the Florida Flame (not sure if it was live). He had a real nice double-clutch two-handed dunk. He's still got a long ways to go but he definitely has star potential.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

He's doing an okay job. I would like to see a few big games out of him, but I'll be patient.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im kinnda glad Lakers passed him in the draft, But I still think he has a shot to become a star in this league.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Im kinnda glad Lakers passed him in the draft, But I still think he has a shot to become a star in this league.


Based off what, the fact they took another high school kid that should be in the D-League with him?


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

oh, and you're glad you got Andrew Bynum instead? hahaha. Gerald Green already has the skill-set to be an average player in the league. He just doesn't have a feel for the game. He just started playing his junior year in high school. He has made progress in the D-League, and his conditioning is much improved.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, he got sent back down last week, but not before scoring his first nba bucket, on a very nice dunk too. good for him.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Based off what, the fact they took another high school kid that should be in the D-League with him?


No based on we needed a big body, Wow you love to start stuff dont ya?


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the main point here is that laker fans are jealous because the celtics got a better draft pick. gerald green has t-mac like potential, and in my honest oppinion (being an unbiased hawks fan) Bynum has MAYBE Kwame or Darko like potential.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Bynum is has all-star level of potential.


I think he could be used alot more then Phil does.


I hope Bynum doesn't become a bust because of Phil's lack of developing players.


----------

